# Drying Times vs Cure Time



## LDRunner (Sep 9, 2008)

Greetings to all:

Harvested my WW on Saturday, August 29 after 9.5 weeks of flowering and a trich mix of about 65 - 35 cloudy to amber. I currently have all of the bud hanging upside down from hangers in my flowering room, it is in complete darkness, temp at 74 and relative humidity at 50% (very little if any fluctuation in temp/humidity over the last 11 days).  The buds appear to be drying out slowly but the stems are still very soft and flexible (bends no crunch or snap).  Sampled last night, did 2 bong hits, burned well, taste was fairly smooth, smoke smelled sweet, most importantly terrific buzz.

With that being said, the bud itself still has a green, unfinished aroma and feels moist.  Should I continue to dry as mentioned above, if so how much longer?  Finally, when I start to cure in mason type jars, is there an optimal time for that or could it stay in the jars indefinetly.

As always, thanks in advance for any comments or advice.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2008)

well Im no expert..but you Humidity seems a bit high...have you noticed any fuzzy stuff on the budd?..11 days those should be in bags now...I hang for a week to 10 days...then manicure the budds into brown paper bags  ( 3 inches no more deep ) stir onece a day for another week. and then into mason jars and burped onence a day...there a thread on here somewhere Thats where I think i fallowed ..But then again I smoke pot..anyway at least I brought it to the top..4U



Im going to smoke a bong now


----------



## LDRunner (Sep 10, 2008)

4u2,

Thanks for the response.  No sign of any mold, I also have my ventilation system and fan still running, so air is well circulated.  I will give it a few more days then try the brown paper bag route.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 10, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> well Im no expert..but you Humidity seems a bit high...have you noticed any fuzzy stuff on the budd?..11 days those should be in bags now...I hang for a week to 10 days...then manicure the budds into brown paper bags ( 3 inches no more deep ) stir onece a day for another week. and then into mason jars and burped onence a day...there a thread on here somewhere Thats where I think i fallowed ..But then again I smoke pot..anyway at least I brought it to the top..4U
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to smoke a bong now


 
 couldnt have said it better myself.exactly what you wanna do


----------



## DomsChron (Sep 10, 2008)

I love Aurora Indicas Dad. I love 4u2smoke. I love this forum that MarP set up for us !

I'm REALLY blazed LOL someone come join in bong hitters club 

ANYWAYS if you can stick a small dehumidifier in there it should help a lot.

By the way if you use DJshort's method, when you brown bag you should be cutting a few small slits above the bud level and that should both substantially lower the humidity and greatly speed the process. Make sure your bag is unbleached!


----------

